# Can you stir-fry raw brown rice ????????



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Can i fry UNCOOKED brown rice in a Wok ?

Cheers


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Of course you can. Wouldn't want to eat it afterwards though.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

why not bud????


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

you cant stir fry any uncooked rice really...

if you had a really sloppy stir fry you might be able to cook the white rice i suppose but my understanding is everyone pre-cooks all rice...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I just had to do a few enquiries but when you cook it with water the kernal absorbs the water and grows fluffy and large, if you fried it from scratch my guess it would go rock solid and probably chip/break one of your teeth or fillings.

But i'm glad i've read this as i don't think i've ever had brown fried rice, which begs the question, why the hell not?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> why not bud????


Because it would still be hard and presumably indigestible. Unless you stir fry it with lots of water, which would make it some sort of Asian risotto.


----------

